# TUG Instructional Video Guides!



## TUGBrian

These video guides are designed to walk both members and non members through various parts of the TUG website and to help answer the most common questions we get here on TUG!

This sticky will serve as an easy link to each of the TUG video guides for easy reference!

Video 1: How to Post a Timeshare Classified Ad in the TUG Marketplace

Video 2: Walk-thru of the 4 Main Features and Sections TUG Provides!

Video 3: Navigating the TUG Timeshare Resort Database and Submitting a Review!

Video 4: What is my Timeshare worth on the Resale Market?

Video 5: How to register on the forums and update the TUGBBS member code

Video 6: How to search for Timeshare resale and rental ads in the TUG marketplace


and more to come!  feel free to submit ideas for future videos!


----------



## LannyPC

Does TUG have a You Tube channel or identity?


----------



## dioxide45

LannyPC said:


> Does TUG have a You Tube channel or identity?





			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzlOUqBlA0vBqohX4ajhMbg
		


For more timeshare related videos, there is a link in my signature below.


----------

